# BRP & VA58 info - Stuart / Meadows of Dan / Floyd?



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Looking for road routes near here. Any info? Local shops? Nearest thing Google gives me is Blacksburg/Christiansburg...surely there's somebody closer?


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

As far as I know, the shop info is probably correct, though I'm not a big fan of any of the 3 shops in Blacksburg. I haven't ridden a lot in that area, but of course the BRP is great, only problem being water. If you're not near a visitor's center, you may need to get off the parkway and search for a convenience store. The area southwest of Floyd between 221 and the parkway (around Buffalo Mt.) has lots of nice but hilly roads. Riner (north of Floyd on Rt. 8) is also good, with some flatter riding. Here's the VT cycling club's ride list:
http://www.cycling.org.vt.edu/?page_id=11.html


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

did the 'tour de floyd' route, clockwise, starting near the southern tip (ie: not Floyd). ~65mi, ~7k climb.

worst part was BRP southbound from Rt8 to a bit past Rocky Knob...~5mi, ~1k vertical, headwind. what made it even worse was that (given my start in Meadows of Dan) it came at ~mile 50. thankfully, once over that it was all downhill to MoD.


----------

